# size comparison



## DAC8671 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are a few pics of Ralph (4 1/2 yrs, 15lbs) with my 3 1/2 yr old son for a good size comparison.


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2009)

Awww very nice pictures 
It seems like your son really loves Ralph, they both look adorable 
Ralph is getting big 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

Awwww how cute !!! Ralph is so lovely looking, he seems to love your son too  Nice bonding time hehehe. Your son is also so cute !!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2009)

I am reminded of that old saying " it's not the size of your tortoise, but how you use it"


----------



## DAC8671 (Aug 11, 2009)

It's funny because in the last picture, I told my son to look up at me. Ralph seemed to do the same...bringing his head out and up some just for the picture.

I'm surprised, though, that my son still trusts Ralph. About a month or so ago Ralph bit his finger. BUT it wasn't Ralph's fault. My son was feeding him a flower and got his fingers a little too close.

My kids LOVE Ralph. They also love our RES, Girly Gunther, which we now call Frau Gunther. 

I love to watch people's reactions when they are walking by. If Ralph is out of his enclosure, the people are just walking...walking...walking, then stop dead in their tracks. Not really expecting a tort of that size in someone's backyard. I had one lady tell me she thought it was a remote control tortoise. hahahaha


----------



## Stazz (Aug 11, 2009)

Hahahaha remote control tortoise!!! Now I've heard it all haha. Too funny.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Debbie your pics are adorable. Kids are so forgiving. But I did notice he had his hand away from Ralphs mouth . Both Ralph and your son are very sweet and I especially love the last pic.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!! Both Ralph and your son are adorable  So sweet!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 11, 2009)

Ralph is just beautiful. His growth is nice and his color is spectacular. You should be very proud of yourself!


----------

